# How to take care of a rubber strap?



## Guest (Dec 27, 2016)

After a while my black rubber strap become a bit white how to correctly fix it?

How take care of a rubber strap any good advice?


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Hi Dominic! There is a search facility up on the top RH of the page. If you type in 'Cleaning a rubber strap', you should find an answer to your question in amongst all the others. Good luck!


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

The problem may be with the quality of the rubber, try a Hirsch Pure, these are made out of caoutchouc, which is pure rubber rather than silicone which seems to turn white and split. They aren't cheap about 35 quid but will last. The next step up are the Isofrane dive straps.

Here is a good source https://www.watchobsession.co.uk/collections/isofrane-dive-straps


----------

